# Expat community near Sharjah?



## mummymiller (Jun 15, 2011)

My husband is going for a job in Sharjah, but we would prefer to live in Dubai. We have 2 children (age 8 & 12) and Sharjah does not sound as suitable for the Westerners, am i right? Are there any convenient expat communities to live in Dubai, not too far away from Sharjah?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

probably Mirdiff or Al Badia


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

Sharjah has a great expat community  it's called The Wanderers Sports Club. Check it out; great place especially with kids. Nice pool, dive club, rugby field. Clubs like that don't exist anymore in Dubai...


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh yeah Sharjah can be a very nice place to live. I've got 2 friends living there, both have 2 kids and wife. They wouldn't want to live in Dubai... Huge villa's, cheaper than Dubai, lots of green... I agree with them. Been living in Dubai for more than a year but now I'm really considering to move to Sharjah. Of course the company is based there so that would be one of the reasons as well.


----------



## mummymiller (Jun 15, 2011)

Blommja said:


> Sharjah has a great expat community  it's called The Wanderers Sports Club. Check it out; great place especially with kids. Nice pool, dive club, rugby field. Clubs like that don't exist anymore in Dubai...


Thank you, that's interesting! i have only so far found negative things about Sharjah!!! but maybe i should research a bit more.


----------



## mummymiller (Jun 15, 2011)

Blommja said:


> Oh yeah Sharjah can be a very nice place to live. I've got 2 friends living there, both have 2 kids and wife. They wouldn't want to live in Dubai... Huge villa's, cheaper than Dubai, lots of green... I agree with them. Been living in Dubai for more than a year but now I'm really considering to move to Sharjah. Of course the company is based there so that would be one of the reasons as well.


This is all very usefull!!! see we quite like the sound of being away from the hussle and bussle as Dubai is not far to travel for all the sights and entertainment, but its not needed on your doorstep! so long as we would feel welcome in Sharjah we would definately consider it, but where are the expat communities in Sharjah? what are they called? (i also have 2 little dogs that we would like to bring!) this being another reason we thought Dubai might be a bit more accepting towards us! any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## mummymiller (Jun 15, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> probably Mirdiff or Al Badia


Thank you for your help, spent a long time looking at both these places on the internet today.


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.sharjahwanderers.com/ that's the Wanderers website... Go and have a look...


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

The thing in Sharjah is that you don't have expat communities like in Dubai... It's more compounds with 5-10 villas where people live. If you find a good place and the people in the other villa's are nice then it can be heaven on earth. I think best drive trough Sharjah or talk to an agent. They'll spend a day with you driving through different area's looking at available places. Word to mouth also work... Probably worth walking into the Wanderers chatting to people if they know what the best places are, if people are leaving and so on...


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

The Buhairah Corniche is not so bad either. The apartments are massive. And as long as you chose the higher floors, the view would entertain you for a while at least.

Yet the facilities provided depend from building to building. They usually do not have agents (unlike Dubai) and landlords deal directly. The contact for apartment availability is usually the building reception/security.

Its a buyers market right now and occupancy is low in Sharjah and Dubai so it shouldn't be a problem in getting yourself a deal. Remember to haggle! Its a cultural thingy, and they expect you to at least make an attempt do demand the apartment for half the price they ask!


----------



## mummymiller (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you! i'm just a little worried that my children won't have so many oppurtunities to make friends in Sharjah, as there are basically fewer English speaking expats living there!? but will definately take it into consideration, thank you for the advice and tips.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You're right about your children having far less opportunities to make British friends. Sharjah is more an Arabic expat area - Syrians, Egyptians, Jordanians etc. 

Also the driving in Sharjah is sociopathic, personally I try to spend the minimum time there because of this. Mirdiff would be a lot better for your family.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Rutilius said:


> . Remember to haggle! Its a cultural thingy, and they expect you to at least make an attempt do demand the apartment for half the price they ask!



I dont think anyone expects tenants to haggle by quoting half the rent quoted !


----------

